# Nolvadex...for Fat Loss?



## RexStunnahH (Apr 5, 2005)

Is this true?I heard this from my freind.He was saying that when you do a cycle and you take nolvadex,your bodyfat drops.I have been trying to read throught the posts,but couldn't really find anything.The way he has been talking is sounding pretty Good.I am getting tempted to do this,well from what he says it sounds like some great miracle.I got a beer belly,I could use whatever boost I can get.But at the same time I been thinking,Aren't you supposed to have a low body fat level to do those things?I have been upping my cardio and using an ECA stack and I been getting decent results,but this nolvadex and cycle thing is sounding pretty good.I figured this would be the best place to find out.Anyone can help me out?


----------



## redspy (Apr 5, 2005)

Nolvadex is to fat loss what whey protein is to growing a bigger dick.  Nolvadex has two applications in this field 1. To prevent gyno. 2.  To help restore your HPTA during PCT.

Nolvadex will not help with fat loss.


----------



## LAM (Apr 5, 2005)

sorry Rex but your buddy was given some VERY BAD info regarding nolvadex.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Apr 5, 2005)

Well,I know that this Forum has alot of experienced and well informed people,So thats why I decided to come here first.Thanks alot for the Info guys,But what about the whole cycle thing?I would have to be at a low body fat percentage to see any results...if any right?


----------



## RexStunnahH (Apr 5, 2005)

you know what...nevermind that, if my freind is misinformed about the nolvadex,I dont think I want to put my trust in him with the cycle.LOL,since I have no real idea about that stuff.


----------



## topolo (Apr 25, 2005)

I officially pronounce this thread...................GAY!


----------



## RexStunnahH (Apr 27, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> I officially pronounce this thread...................GAY!


 Glad to see we have an Official Gay man here to let us know of these things.
Thanks Gay Man


----------



## topolo (May 10, 2005)

Sure thing rumpy


----------

